# Dept of Defense Sales Manager



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Responsibility: act as player-coach and manage 1-3 sales reps. reports to VP Sales.

Rqmts:

Military background mandatory (U.S. Army, SPEC OPS), background in linguistics a plus.

Must be U.S. Citizen with active Secret (or higher) clearance, or eligible to obtain same.

Recent experience selling software products & solutions to DOD is a plus.

Must be familiar with DOD hierarchy and procurement cycle.

Middle East language background a plus.

LOCATION: Herndon, VA (just outside DC)
Salary: $110k - $140k base, + commission, bonus. 
Benefits package is competitive.
Travel: 40%
Start: * ASAP*

send: resumes, proof of veterans status, current certifications by email to

Skip Rogers ([email protected])

*SUBJ LINE: DOD Sales Manager*


----------

